# حل مثال على الحد من التلوث لحماية البيئة باستخدام أداة solver



## علي محمد يوسف (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من أجل أرض أكثر نظافة وصحة أرفق لكم هذا الملف وهو أحد موضوعات دورة البرمجة الخطية
باستخدام أداة solver إحدى الأدوات الهامة في برنامج إكسل أرجو المشاركة من الجميع .


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما رأي الأخوة والأخوات في هذا المثال ؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا

لكن فعلا نريد مزيد من التفصيل بهذه المسألة


----------



## احمد قوجاق (27 نوفمبر 2007)

انا رأيي من رأي المشرف الكريم محمد الكردي


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المزيد من التفصيلات الحسابية لهذه المسألة يتوفر في الموضوعين برمجة اتعابير الحسابية وحل برنامج خطي باستخدام أداة solver وتعليمات الأداة .
أما المزيد من التفصيلات العملية لهذا النوع من المسائل فهو من مسؤولية الإدارات العامة لمصانع الإنتاج من خلال وضع الخطط الإدارية المثلى لانتاج المصانع بحيث تكون كمية الغازات الضارة المنتشرة منها أقل ما يمكن وحبذا لو يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار موضوع التكامل الاقتصادي الأمر الذي يرقى بمستوى التخطيط ....
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------

